# removing tilt and trim from a merc 50?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I think you have to split the brackets to get the pin out. Others that I have worked on were that way.

Not an expert nor certain about your motor, but experience tells me to split it.

Look up your motor on Crowleymarine.com and look at the schematics.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Top and bottom pins, you don't have to split the brackets but makes life easier for the novice who doesn't do them regularly 

Creek


----------



## nickd89 (Dec 24, 2011)

i think ive pulled the top pin, where is the bottom one?


----------



## nickd89 (Dec 24, 2011)

this is the pin I pulled. so now do I simply knock out that rod? I would assume from the inside out, right?

where would the bottom pin be now?


----------



## nickd89 (Dec 24, 2011)

anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Go to www.boats.net and pull up a part diagram of your engine it will give you a break down of the midsection and you can see the top and bottom pin.

When you pulled the top pin lock which is what your screw driver is kind of pointed at, you will then knock out that big pin which run through the tilt arm and midsection. 

Same on the bottom.


----------

